# xorg-server

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

qualcuno sa, per caso, spiegarmi come mai, ogni volta che aggiorno xorg-server, mouse e tastiera vanno a farsi benedire finché non emergo di nuovo xf86-input-evdev?

Perché, se non sono compatibili una volta aggiornati, non li aggiorna da solo?

----------

## spillo

Nel make.conf li hai indicati? 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusa spillo, ma anche a me succede la stessa cosa, eppure, facendo emerge --info scopro che di default:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

Più che altro a me non succede quando reinstallo xorg-server, ma mi pare di aver notato che succede quando vengono reinstallati/aggiornati i vari pacchetti qt-*.

----------

## UnoSD

Ovviamente.

----------

## fbcyborg

Alla fine non ci faccio quasi più caso a questo problema, tanto che quelle poche volte che capita do un bel:

```
emerge -1av `qlist -I -C x11-drivers/`
```

senza pensarci troppo e torna tutto a posto.

Però visto che è nato questo thread, sono curioso di sapere anche io perché ciò accade.

----------

## UnoSD

Purtroppo io mi ricordavo del problema ma non ricordavo come risolverlo e non avevo un browser da terminale! Quindi ci ho perso un quarto d'ora prima di capire come risolvere!

----------

## Massimog

anche io ci ho perso un po di tempo con l'ultimo aggiornamento di Xserver, poi cercando un po in giro ho capito che c'era bisogno di ricompilare i driver(nel mio caso synaptics evdev nvidia)

----------

